# Helmet cam project



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, this is really 'not quite Kindle'.

This past weekend, I made a helmet cam for my snowboard helmet. This will let me take hands-free videos while I'm snowboarding. Here are some pix!

Caveat: Don't take this as a recommendation to try this. This is probably not a safe modification to make to your helmet, and this has the potential to be dangerous to yourself or to others. So, I'm just sharing my own experimentation with this.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OH MY


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife is reaaaaaaaaally rolling her eyes at this one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeppers - I believe that! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I bet she is! WOW you are a jack of all trades Harvey.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ummm how do you propose to hit the button to take pictures while snow boarding??   

theresam


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll being using it in Video mode -  so I just have to reach up and click the shutter to start the video rolling, then click it again to turn the video off. I'm going on a ski trip this weekend, so I have some 4GB SD cards I'm going to take with me. Video eats up a lot of memory.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

in the words of Homer Simpson 'Doh!' guess I should have thought of video LOL


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx! Here’s your hat!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My goodness... that is quite the hat!!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Very Interesting looking hat Harvey. I'm just glad I won't be snowboarding next to you while you're wearing it.    I would love to see the video though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey, you are a nice guy and I like you a lot but you really really are a geek....

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Harvey, you are a nice guy and I like you a lot but you really really are a geek....
> 
> L


Lol.  He seems to be multi-talented too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We wanna see the video if you survive. . . . 

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what to say...  it's crazy and nuts, but pretty inventive.

But I noticed there are a couple scuffs on the helmet already.  Have you already taken a few spills?  Should we expect to see very up-close shots of the snow !   

Make sure you post the video!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

So, um Harvey. In your will, who do you leave Kindle Boards to?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

More importantly, who does he leave his Kindles to. . . .



Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Interesting helmet Harvey! You'll have to share some videos when you get back *


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am impressed. Also, hope to see the videos!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Teninx! Here's your hat!


Yes, I'm sure we could sell this to Teninx if it doesn't work out on the ski hill..!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Harvey, you are a nice guy and I like you a lot but you really really are a geek....
> 
> L


LOL - yes, guilty as charged! But geeks are one step up from nerds, right?

Right?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

kim said:


> I'm not sure what to say... it's crazy and nuts, but pretty inventive.
> 
> But I noticed there are a couple scuffs on the helmet already. Have you already taken a few spills? Should we expect to see very up-close shots of the snow !
> 
> Make sure you post the video!


That is very observant. In fact, when I posted a shot of this helmet cam on my Facebook page, my oldest daughter gave this response:

"Papa, this kind of concerns me. You fall . . . . not unoften. Poor Camera."

Camera? What about me!?!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That is very observant. In fact, when I posted a shot of this helmet cam on my Facebook page, my oldest daughter gave this response:
> 
> "Papa, this kind of concerns me. You fall . . . . not unoften. Poor Camera."
> 
> Camera? What about me!?!


LOL. That's funny, I think I like your daughter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kool hat, Harvey--

Can I borrow it as a Mod hat?

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow!  Whadda concept!  Are you doing this for America's Funniest Videos?  You may have the $10,000 prize all sewn up!  Be careful -- but be sure to post the video!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Might not hurt the helmet too much but I hope you don't wipe out, you might kill the camera.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I figure if it's my typical faceplant, or backflop, the camera should be okay. But if the wipeout involves somersaults, I'm in trouble and so's my camera.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Wow! Whadda concept! Are you doing this for America's Funniest Videos? You may have the $10,000 prize all sewn up! Be careful -- but be sure to post the video!


$10,000 !!!! Woot Woot! Harvey's buying booklights for everyone!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

"Everybody gets a booklight! Everybody gets a booklight!"  

I've always wanted to announce that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm speechless. Impressed but speechless. Hopefully you and your camera will make it in one piece.

You fall not unoften...funny good kid. As long as there are no broken  bones I hope to see the video. Just be sure to update that will. I always wanted to try but my mom said she didn't have enough insurance. I'm slightly klutzy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey,

Have to, that's pretty ingenious!  Without glue, too  

You must at leas post some pics if you can't post a video or a link to a video.

Have a great trip!

Marci


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> "Everybody gets a booklight! Everybody gets a booklight!"
> 
> I've always wanted to announce that.


*LMAO Harvey!*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be using it this weekend for the first time - at two different ski hills. If I am still alive, and not being sued by the ski hill, I'll YouTube the results and post them here.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I'll be using it this weekend for the first time - at two different ski hills. If I am still alive, and not being sued by the ski hill, I'll YouTube the results and post them here.


*What do you mean "if" You have to come back! Have fun, bundle up and use that brain bucket/helmet cam of yours well )*


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Be careful camera Harvey! Let us know where to view the movie!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's some shots from today - the inaugural test flight of the helmet cam...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks great! No face plants! (unless they where edited out)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

WOO HOO Harvey!! That was great!

Too bad there was no way to get shots of you boarding!! I did see your shadow a couple of times and now we have a voice to go with the face!! It looked like you all had a great day! Congrats!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like it worked out really well.  Good job Harvey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too cool!  Thanks for sharing!!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome, Harvey.  Thanks for sharing.  Is your wife still rolling her eyes?  LOL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Things I noticed:  He's on the bunny slope.  He's the only adult.  

Actually, Harvey, it's great video. . . .but if you want more YouTube hits you're gonna have to feature a spectacular wipeout at some point. . . . .try a black diamond slope. . . .no, wait. . . we need you here more!!!!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome Harvey, thanks for sharing! I would say your helmet cam experiment was a success. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks all! 

My daughters and their friend will go on most runs on the hill, but we're not quite ready for the black diamond runs yet!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow Harvey, I'm impressed.  Those videos turned out great.  I have to admit I'm a little disappointed that there are no up-close encounters with the snow.   

Was that really the bunny hill?  Compared to here in Minnesota, where there are no real mountains, that looked like a pretty big hill.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Kim! Those are 'blue' or intermediate-level runs. We spent most of the day on Chair 7 and 8, with runs called O-zone, White Salmon, and Daytona. Baker is a great hill. It is known mainly for two things - it's  where snowboarding started, and it holds the world record for most snowfall in one year - 1,840 inches.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

153 feet?  Seriously?  Holy cow.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good job, Harvey. You’re a man after my own heart.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice video!!  I thought one of the kids was going to run into you   Where was it shot?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Fun snowboarding without having to get cold or worry about falling  

Thanks for and adventure


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweety18 said:


> Nice video!! I thought one of the kids was going to run into you  Where was it shot?


Thanks! I shot in on Saturday at Mt. Baker ski area, which is about 90 minutes east of Bellingham, Washington.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol! Great idea! Now I can prove to the rest of my family that Dad isn't as an epic snowboards like he states. (runs for snowboarding helmet)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Great Video Harv! The twins are really good at skiing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

That looked like a lot of fun.  What's your next project?


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Harvey-

Nice vid!  Your daughters seem to ski well & have good manners on the snow.  I like the shots where they came at you and then swerved out of the way  

Is the cam canted a bit because you are snowboarding?  

Glad you had a good time,

Marci


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Great video Harvey. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoyed it because I have never snow skied before. Here in the South we water ski and my brother has told me it is very different.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is different, Linda.  I've tried both. . . .the things you do to not fall down are completely different.  I actually never did get the hang of water skiing, but have managed to ski on snow with a modicum of success . . . I do find that the longer I ski, the tireder my legs gt and the more likely I am to fall.  I don't do it enough for there to be muscle memory so then I do all the wrong things to keep from falling and it gets worse. . . . . .  

ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> It is different, Linda. I've tried both. . . .the things you do to not fall down are completely different. I actually never did get the hang of water skiing, but have managed to ski on snow with a modicum of success . . . I do find that the longer I ski, the tireder my legs gt and the more likely I am to fall. I don't do it enough for there to be muscle memory so then I do all the wrong things to keep from falling and it gets worse. . . . . .
> 
> ann


I used to say, indefense of water skiing, that it doesn't hurt as bad falling on water... BUT, after spending 6 weeks on crutches due to a water skiing accident, I don't say that anymore!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Great fun Harvey...I also saw your shadow...does that mean there will be 6 more weeks of winter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Inspector Clouseau  says "Good one"


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Marci said:


> Nice vid! Your daughters seem to ski well & have good manners on the snow. I like the shots where they came at you and then swerved out of the way
> 
> Is the cam canted a bit because you are snowboarding?
> ...


Yes, the cam is level with my helmet, but because I'm banking left and right on my board, the video is

Some the shots that I edited out were very dizzying. I think this kind of helmet cam would take smoother pictures if I used downhill skis.

Also, because I have my left foot forward, I tend to aim my helmet to the right side of the hill most of the time. Next time we go, I'm going to try to stay to the left of the girls so that they're in my field of view more often.

I may have a crowd... I put the video on my facebook page, and I've had friends here in town tell me that they want to come with me next weekend so they can get on the next video!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Cowgirl said:


> Great fun Harvey...I also saw your shadow...does that mean there will be 6 more weeks of winter?


 This snowboarder says "Yes, I hope so!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Could you modify the camera to look more to you left or would that make aiming even harder?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vampyre said:


> Could you modify the camera to look more to you left or would that make aiming even harder?


Yes, that is an option - I can swivel the camera a few degrees to the left. I may try that on a few runs on Saturday.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> My daughters and their friend will go on most runs on the hill, but we're not quite ready for the black diamond runs yet!


*Thank goodness...I'd have to take Dramamine just to watch the videos *


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, Harvey -

You got use it for taking vids of your new puppy    You can play and record at the same time!  

I loved your post in the Pet Thread. You must devote a thread to the life & times of Rany 

Can't wait for the welcome home party reports she will be getting,

Marci


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, it's Saturday and I am anticipating some more video action from the slopes.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Well, it's Saturday and I am anticipating some more video action from the slopes.


Yea! Forget Kindle watch. We are now on Harvey Watch.
I'm hoping for a wipe-out this week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

kim said:


> Yea! Forget Kindle watch. We are now on Harvey Watch.
> I'm hoping for a wipe-out this week.


Well OK, as long as no Kindles are harmed or textiles ripped.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's today's helmet cam footage... with two minor wipe-outs this time. It was a great, sunny day at Mt Baker... spring-like!






In the video are my two daughters with their friend, and my friend Neal on downhill skis. He borrowed the helmet cam for one run, to get the shots of me on my board.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That was great Harvey!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

That was too cool!!  What a beautiful day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't wait to get home so I can see the video!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

That was a great video Harvey -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pictures of sky mean "I fell down"?  

Great video Harvey. . . .

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Pictures of sky mean "I fell down"?


Pictures of the sky mean Harvey fell down but did it gracefully, protecting his helmet cam while risking his anatomy.

Thanks for sharing, Harvey.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How great, Harvey.  Thanks for sharing.
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, those blue-sky pictures mean I'm lying flat on my back for a moment. 

I like the shot where Hannah buzzes past me, and accidentally clips my helmet with her ski pole.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow. Great job of filming, Harvey. My husband's job has us on the east coast for now but our real home is on the Olympic Penninsula. Your shots of Mt. Baker have me feeling homesick today. Love the sunshine.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Love watching you all ski and the helmet cam is working just fine whether you are watching your girls or contemplating the sky, ha ha.  I have not had much experience with snow (living in the desert) but did go water skiing years ago and actually managed to get up and stay up once, my "friends" said that since the local steamship was on the way that I needed to get up and stay up or they would not have time to come back and get me before the ship arrived, needless to say I not only got up but stayed up the entire length of the lake.  Had a great time!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Harvey, the video is great!  I love the opening shot of the Mt. it's very pretty.  And you look pretty hot on that board   .  I'm amazed at how smooth (not shakey) the video is.

I'm sorry you fell, but it was funny and fun to watch!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Loved it ...thanks for sharing


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like you had fun. Beautiful scenery. Did I mention there's no snowboarding in _Outlander_? (gentle nag)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm still glad you are doing that and I can watch from my nice cozy computer


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> I'm still glad you are doing that and I can watch from my nice cozy computer


Makes me want to go skiing or snowboarding! Thanks for posting the videos; HarveyWatch is fun!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hehe..."oooh, sorry" after hearing a clank  Loved it Harvey and what a graceful fall *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Makes me want to go skiing or snowboarding! Thanks for posting the videos; HarveyWatch is fun!


I was thinking the same thing... I think I may be able to handle a snowboard... 2 skis look like too much trouble!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've heard it said that snowboarding is harder than downhill skiing at the beginning, but easier to master. 

I'm obviously still working on the 'mastering' part of it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I've heard it said that snowboarding is harder than downhill skiing at the beginning, but easier to master.
> 
> I'm obviously still working on the 'mastering' part of it.


*I don't do either so no problems  In reality...I can't afford all the falls that come with learning *


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The one and only time I went skiing I did cross country, figured it would be softer in falling than downhill.  Sure enough I fell in about 6 ft. of snow but didn't hurt myself.  Been there done that - don't need to do it again    I'll just watch Harvey's helmet cam


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> The one and only time I went skiing I did cross country, figured it would be softer in falling than downhill. Sure enough I fell in about 6 ft. of snow but didn't hurt myself. Been there done that - don't need to do it again  I'll just watch Harvey's helmet cam


I learned to cross-country ski in the Army. Their method of teaching was to leave you in the Alps and to point out where you needed to be before dark if you didn't want to die of exposure. Needless to say it wasn't something I ever did for recreation. Downhill is fun.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I learned to cross-country ski in the Army. Their method of teaching was to leave you in the Alps and to point out where you needed to be before dark if you didn't want to die of exposure. Needless to say it wasn't something I ever did for recreation. Downhill is fun.


That sounds great for a comedy. But for real life, that's just wrong. I'm glad you learned how to ski


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

You should see how they train guys to swim.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This morning I moved my snowboard helmet-cam to my bike helmet.

The vents in the bike helmet worked pretty well, although the cable-tie connectors were poking into my head. I used some window/door insulation to pad it - that worked really well as it already has adhesive backing.

It makes the helmet a little front-heavy, and it's definitely unsafe for crashes. (OSHA would disapprove, I think.)

Unfortunately one daughter is throwing up this morning, so the first springtime test of the helmet cam will have to be another day.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Loved the video..can't wait to see your next adventure.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Harvey, you are a riot!  Can't wait to see the video.

Hope your daughter feels better soon (and hope the other one stays healthy)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I missed this whole thread, so am happy you linked over from the CES thread.  What fun.. did you ever get a biking video?


----------

